# firewalls !!  which  is good????



## techdoc (Sep 9, 2004)

hi guys please post  u r experiences  regarding  ur use of  firewalls.i was  using  zonealarm for along time .its  simple  and anovice  user  dont need to  mug up those  help files  whwich are bulky.  off late  i tried  sygate  and  kerio too.kerio  is  simpler too.sygate  offers  u  more  options  and is a bit complicated for the novice. but  ifound  it really good.also  it  hogs  up very  little  memory when  compared with other 2.kerio  has a simpler interface , has this  application  monitoring facility thru  which  it  monitors a change  in application behavior  even when  u are offline. thats  really good in detecting trojan  horses  and  viruses.so  it will compliment  an  antivirus  in this  regard. but  the  dis adv   is  that  it  hogs  up  more  memory  than  the  above 2.i  think  zone alarm  has got  some  compatibility  issues  with  some  softwares  but  it  still is  good.  i  hope  nobody  has  posted  about  firewalls  recently. i didnt  find any. inviting  u r coments  in this regard. also  tell us about other  firewalls  that  u  guys  have  found  useful.


----------



## allajunaki (Sep 10, 2004)

ZoneAlarm Free Edition is a very good Firewall. But its quite heavy on the system resources... But the Light and Non Obtrusive Firewall is the Builtin Firewall in XP SP2 update...


----------



## techie_it (Sep 10, 2004)

> hi guys please post u r experiences regarding ur use of firewalls.i was using zonealarm for along time .its simple and anovice user dont need to mug up those help files whwich are bulky. off late i tried sygate and kerio too.kerio is simpler too.sygate offers u more options and is a bit complicated for the novice. but ifound it really good.also it hogs up very little memory when compared with other 2.kerio has a simpler interface , has this application monitoring facility thru which it monitors a change in application behavior even when u are offline. thats really good in detecting trojan horses and viruses.so it will compliment an antivirus in this regard. but the dis adv is that it hogs up more memory than the above 2.i think zone alarm has got some compatibility issues with some softwares but it still is good. i hope nobody has posted about firewalls recently. i didnt find any. inviting u r coments in this regard. also tell us about other firewalls that u guys have found useful.


dude....ZoneAlarm..is Very good...USe the Link   *www.zonelabs.com....Its very Good..and has a easy  interface..and at  first  glance , you  will  understand it...very  easily....and everything is tabbed..so  its good tat way.....
next , When you  download ZoneAlarm (yeah its free o use), the latest  version  has size of 5.54 MB...you  can  download it from  here *www.zonelabs.com/store/content/catalog/products/sku_list_za.jsp
you  get  a trial ver of ZoneAlarm PRo(AdvancedVer of ZoneAlarm),its a 15 day  trail...but..its nice..and better that  Normal Zone Alarm....i  have been using...Zone Alarm..and to  great  Extent...things are under control

and inc ase you  want to  try  something else.., you  can  try  Tiny Firewall ,its also  a decent one..to  use...But my  vote Goes to  ZA....Its Awsome..(spellin rite????
     )


----------



## Ashis (Sep 10, 2004)

Norton Personal Firewall Is best. 8) 
Get Norton Internet Security 2004.  
Have U tried Armor2Net Personal FireWall ?


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 10, 2004)

I use ZoneAlarm. Quite okay. No problems.


----------



## theraven (Sep 10, 2004)

search before u post .. lots of arguments on this
my choice zonealarm pro


----------



## medpal (Sep 10, 2004)

zone alarm is good but uses lots of resources.

i use sygate personal firewall free for personal use.


----------



## Prashray (Sep 10, 2004)

Zone Alarm.


----------



## busyanuj (Sep 12, 2004)

refer to:

```
*thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5547
```


```
*thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6580
```

personally, I recommend _BlackIce Firewall_


----------



## #/bin/sh (Sep 13, 2004)

ZoneAlarm
McAfee


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 13, 2004)

Really refer to the forum search before posting, it has already been asked many times,

Sygate Firewall Pro 5.5, 2 years using it, no probs


----------



## ujjwal (Sep 13, 2004)

Zonealarm and kerio are good ... If you think zonealarm is resource intensive, try ZA 2.1 from www.oldversion.com it holds up pretty well.


----------



## mariner (Sep 13, 2004)

sygate pf . it rocks.


----------



## lavan_joy (Sep 14, 2004)

I use Norton for this...
Useful for me...


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 14, 2004)

ive tried zonealarm and sygate (free editions). i think that zonealarm is better. the windows firewall is very basic.


----------



## suhas_sm (Sep 14, 2004)

which is best while using least resources ??????


----------



## quad master (Sep 15, 2004)

Sygate Personal Firewall Pro Ver5.5 Build 2710 works gr888888! for me.

- Easy to configure.
- Excellent in working.

I highly recommend it.

I have not tried ZA but i am fully satisfied with Syagte as it exatly provides me with what i need.


----------



## techdoc (Sep 17, 2004)

tried   blackice,tinyfirewall ,lookn stop and outpost 
blackice failed the leaktest!!!!!!!!!!!!!
surprising considering many people here advice that its a good  firewall!!!
it also fails  stelth  test at  grc!!!
tiny firewall is little too complicated  !!!
look n stop is  a small prog  less than  1 mb does a very good job!!utilises least resources.
out post  is also  good.

what i found was 
sygatepro  ,zonealarmpro, inbuilt fw of sp2, outpost  are  the  best  ones


----------



## kayote (Sep 29, 2005)

ZoneAlarm - easy and does the job well


----------



## anandk (Sep 29, 2005)

i concur with the majority. instal zone alarm.
www.zonelabs.com


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 29, 2005)

Zone is the BEST i have tested out of 4 walls till now.


----------



## ApoCalypse (Sep 29, 2005)

Zonealarm is the best!!
Also used Kerio, unfortunately it is not free


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 30, 2005)

I too vote for Zone Alarm,
Sygate is also equally good.


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 30, 2005)

used ZAP, using only Windows right now, coz it just aked for access wen my parents/aunt are working, that left them bewildered, so i decided to un-install it.


----------



## gdatuk (Sep 30, 2005)

i use zone alarm. but my system has slowed down very much.,..suggest an alternative..which is as effective as zone alarm pro and very good on system resources


----------



## sba (Sep 30, 2005)

gdatuk said:
			
		

> i use zone alarm. but my system has slowed down very much.,..suggest an alternative..which is as effective as zone alarm pro and very good on system resources


Sygate Personal Firewall is an excellent choice.


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 30, 2005)

ZoneAlarm Rocks !!!! Actually I am njoying a high-speed college LAN and there are sum buddies (budding hackers) who can take control of ne of our computers... though we can rely on them.... its always safeside 2 use a firewall..... they have created trozans and backdoors, which allow them to passively take control over ne computer once they are placed in there... they have "TESTED" their softwares with Norton Internet Security/Antivirus 2004 with all definitions updated... and in which it failed.... but Mcafee antivirus/Zonealarm 6 Combo predicted some "VIRUS LIKE" activity with those softwares...

Thus in ne case .... ZONEALARM FIREWALL with McAFEE 9.0 Professional .... the deadly duo 4 me I can fully rely on !!!!!!


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Sep 30, 2005)

Agnitum Outpost. Excellent config options. Easy on system resources. Sadly, not free though.

Keith


----------



## digen (Sep 30, 2005)

Since a lot of talk with in this thread of application firewalls is its "memory usage" I would suggest the below three GNU/Linux based distros.

*www.ipcop.org/
*www.smoothwall.org/
*www.m0n0.ch/wall/

The above are excellent freebie solutions if you got a extra pc lying gathering dust.Oh btw you need no knowledge of linux to deploy them.
By having a separate firewall machine you are freeing resources on your pc.Plus the support & addons help to build,add features which would suit your requirement.

I would anytime suggest these Open Source solutions for a home or a small business.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 30, 2005)

Another vote for Outpost


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 1, 2005)

ZAP ZAP ZAP


----------



## rohanbee (Oct 1, 2005)

am using norton internet security and inbuilt spam control, spyware and firewall. Pretty happy with the all in all solution. At least dont have to do so many scans and all, as one scan by norton takes care of everything virusus, spam and spyware


----------



## vmp_vivek (Oct 1, 2005)

Look no further than Zone Alarm Pro mate.


----------



## harsh bajpai (Oct 4, 2005)

I'VE TRIED A LOT OF FIREWALLS. 
IF YOU MAKE SECURE TRANSACTIONS REVIEW YOUR FIREWALL SETTINGS CAREFULLY, GIVE IT SOME OF YOUR TIME. ALSO SEARCH FOR SPYWARES AND ADWARES USING microsoft antispyware or spybot OR both before every transaction.
best firewalls are zone alarm and norton personal firewall.
but if you don't deal with money from your pc the windows firewall which is a part of SP2 is quite good.. 8)


----------



## harsh bajpai (Oct 4, 2005)

A very good combination is zonalarm firewall and kasprsky antivirus. they are not too heavy an the resources and are quite efficient.


----------



## c()rrupt (Oct 4, 2005)

ZoneAlarm Pro is the the best ........ No need to look further


----------



## mohit (Oct 7, 2005)

I am using Kaspersky Anti Hacker now , its sufficient i suppose .. I was using ZA but it created problems and often had conflicts with my os .. Kaspersky products are very good and i am using a combo of both its A/V and F/W.


----------



## Prince (Oct 7, 2005)

lmao @ software firewalls

Hardware firewall pwnnnzzz


----------



## ashnik (Oct 15, 2005)

I use 
zonealarm pro v.5.0.590.015
form digit JULY 2004 MINDWARE CD

obiviously p******** serial key

But its not heavy as latest 6.**** series, and stands up good ..


----------



## hpotter606 (Oct 15, 2005)

Zone alarm pro
Easy to use.


----------



## mario_pant (Oct 16, 2005)

ok ok whatever u say..... if u want to keep ur PC running at decent speed just use an updated windows XP SP2 firewall..... it blocks allmost everything bad....


----------



## Charley (Oct 16, 2005)

Tiny Firewall is gud and working for me.


----------



## Delpiero (Oct 16, 2005)

Outpost blows every firewall out of the water JMO.


----------



## Mothman (Oct 19, 2005)

i use blackice PC Protection its the best and use very little resources but word of caution its so good that you need to go manually give access to programs and even users you want to access on a network..


----------



## google360beta (Oct 19, 2005)

*Sygate*

Sygate Firewall is a good alternative to Zone Alarm


----------



## go4saket (Oct 19, 2005)

I am usng Zone Alarm... Its fine... But recently I found an error with it. There is a free web hosting site called www.95mb.com. Now, if you try to visit any web site hosted under this service with Zone Alarm 6 actiaved, all the pictures automatically becomes hot links and so are not displayed as the hosting service doesn't allow it. 
A few example of sites hosted under this company are : 

www.heritageofindia.com
www.aimms.com etc... 

Check it out...


----------



## go4saket (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey guys, so sorry... the above mentioned links are wrong... They actually are...

www.heritageofindia.95mb.com
www.aimms.95mb.com


----------



## busyanuj (Oct 22, 2005)

Mothman said:
			
		

> i use blackice PC Protection its the best and use very little resources but word of caution its so good that you need to go manually give access to programs and even users you want to access on a network..



that's because during installation, BlackICE enables _Application Protection_ feature. If you don't want to go through all that, simply go to BlackICE settings and disable the _Application Control_ feature.

BlackICE firewall will still protect you from inbound probes, nonetheless.


----------



## pdet (Oct 22, 2005)

I  am using  zone alarm pro in my win xp home oem edition and tiny firewall amd64 in win xp x64 edition


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 23, 2005)

These r my experiences...
1.ZAP : Very good..easy to use..good for first timers...but quite heavy on system...dont run it unless u have atleast 256mb ram

2.Kerio: Good one..light on system but quite nagging.....disturbs u with same permission screen again nd again.It will also be discontinued from deec 2005 so not a worthy one.

3.Outpost: Very good...pluginable...light...Added very good antispam but definitely not for beginers....Dont try it out before u have some knowledge abt ports nd protocols.


Avast free with outpost pro is the best combination u can get other than Mcafee 9.0+ZAP


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 25, 2005)

1) ZONE ALARM
2) NORTON PERSONAL FIREWALL


----------

